# Zelda Timeline



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Pokeman (Nov 13, 2009)

awesome man, i like zelda, plan on getting spirit tracks but im not sure


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2009)

Waitwaitwait. You're back? o:

Secondly, I don't see much of point to making a timeline for the Zelda games since someone will come out of no where to bash you for it other than the fact that MM comes sometime after OoT and so does WW followed by its sequels. And then there's the whole speculation that MM was the first game in the series.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwait. You're back? o:
> 
> Secondly, I don't see much of point to making a timeline for the Zelda games since someone will come out of no where to bash you for it other than the fact that MM comes sometime after OoT and so does WW followed by its sequels. And then there's the whole speculation that MM was the first game in the series.


I guess so. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7289193

But it's fun! XD And who thinks MM is the first game in the series? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## Jarv156 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think this time-line is rubbish. Everyone says Zelda 1 comes after Wind Waker because in Zelda 1, Hyrule has been drained of most of it's water, according to the fans. That makes sense, no proof, but enough sense nevertheless. Yet you put Link's awakening AFTER Zelda 1, I think it should go before Zelda 1 but after the Wind Waker series, since
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Link is exploring the ocean because of what the King of Hyrule wished him to do. 'Search for new Lands'</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think there is a time line really. I think with the exceptions of games like OoT/MM and Wind Waker and its sequels, where they are obviously linked together, each game is supposed to be its own separate story.

I think it's pretty obvious Nintendo makes up the stories as they go along, I think each game is supposed to be look at individually instead of as a whole, if there is an actual timeline, it could literally be in any order of each other.


----------



## Pear (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't think there's a timeline.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2009)

The only SET time line is: OoT - MM (since MM is a direct sequel) Then Wind Waker.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I think this time-line is rubbish. Everyone says Zelda 1 comes after Wind Waker because in Zelda 1, Hyrule has been drained of most of it's water, according to the fans. That makes sense, no proof, but enough sense nevertheless. Yet you put ]I based the placement of the 2D games on Spirit Tracks, because it was revealed that Link and Tetra from TWW/PH found a new land on the Great Sea and called it Hyrule. So there is a NEW Hyrule, different from the original seen in OoT. And Link's Awakening is a direct sequel to ALttP, not TWW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 13, 2009)

This timeline doesn't make alot of sense, at all, the geography of Spirit Tracks is nothing like Hyrule in the 2D games, the only game that could work on the adult timeline is LoZ/AoL, while the other games can only fit on the child timeline, because the geography of LoZ is unlike any of the other Zelda games, while ALTTP and so forth, have geography similar to that of OOT and TP, so it can't work on the adult timeline, as it can't work for the New Hyrule, and it can't work for the Old Hyrule, in the japanese version of Wind Waker, the King doesn't seal away Hyrule in the end, he erases everything.
There is also the fact that in FSA, the Gerudo and Ganondorf exist, there is also Kakariko Village and other major Hyrule villages, WW Link, the founder of new Hyrule, would have no idea of these places, so why would he name villages in new Hyrule after them? This timeline doesn't have alot of sense behind it, a more accurate timeline would be this:
...............-WW/PH--ST
MC--OOT
...............\MM--TP--FS/FSA--ALTTP/OOX/LA--LoZ/AoL

It is my belief the reason Kotake and Koume couldn't revive Ganon in OOX correctly is not because they sacrificed themselves, but rather because Ganon was not dead, there is also the fact that Kotake and Koume are DEAD on the Adult Timeline, so this doesn't make alot of sense at all.
You probably think nothing goes after TP is because Ganondorf "died" in that game, when in actuallity, all he did was lose the Triforce of Power, how could a dead man stand there like that, use your head, there is also the fact that he has survived things before, in ALTTP, he looked like he exploded, when really he just disappeared, and stayed in the Dark World, until he broke out in LoZ, as confirmed by one of the re-releases of LoZ where it states "Ganon has broken free from the Dark World and yadadada", Ganon has only ever confirmed to die in LoZ, he became a pile of ash. After TP, Ganondorf wanted more power after losing his Triforce, so he went to seek out the Trident of Power in FSA, which turns him into the pig Ganon we see in the 2D games, he is then sealed into the Four Sword until ALTTP, as seen in the Temple of the Four Sword in the GBA version, when he broke the Four Sword in half, releasing himself, and then going to get the Triforce again.
As for Zelda Wii, I personally believe it will be a sequal to MM and a prequal to TP, based on the artwork, the Link in Zelda Wii resembles that of OOT Link as an Adult, with the art style of TP, Zelda Wii is confirmed to be in a different era than TP.
Before making a timeline you should put more thought into putting them together, have you even played every single game all the way through? Have you even heard all of the Miyamoto and Aonuma interviews?
Good day sir.
Also, this should be locked for lack of factual information and sources.

Minish Cap so far in the timeline? LoZ BEFORE ALTTP? FS Not on the timeline? What a pathetic excuse for a timeline, if your thinking of the Miyamoto order, that doesn't mean alot considering Miyamoto doesn't know alot about the timeline, and there is also the fact that that was then, this is now, and things can change over a period of time.

EDIT: I'm flaming your timeline not you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This timeline doesn't make alot of sense, at all, the geography of Spirit Tracks is nothing like Hyrule in the 2D games, the only game that could work on the adult timeline is LoZ/AoL, while the other games can only fit on the child timeline, because the geography of LoZ is unlike any of the other Zelda games, while ALTTP and so forth, have geography similar to that of OOT and TP, so it can't work on the adult timeline, as it can't work for the New Hyrule, and it can't work for the Old Hyrule, in the japanese version of Wind Waker, the King doesn't seal away Hyrule in the end, he erases everything.
> There is also the fact that in FSA, the Gerudo and Ganondorf exist, there is also Kakariko Village and other major Hyrule villages, WW ]First of all, you don't even know what the geography of Spirit Tracks looks like yet. No one does. We've just seen small parts of it here and there. Until we see a full map of the new Hyrule, we can't really say anything for sure. And geography isn't as important as storyline, anyway. But you do bring up a good point about the Gerudo. I didn't think of that. I think I might change my timeline a bit now, but I still don't agree with yours. For one, I don't believe TMC is the first in the timeline. It just doesn't fit there. The are a number of reasons why, including the presence of New Hylian. If it went before OoT, it would have Old Hylian, not the New Hylian of the Wind Waker. Plus, it has many references to the Oracle games, which is why I put them before it. And before you argue about the whole "Link gets his signature green hat in that game, so it must go first" deal, that in no way proves that it's the first game in the timeline. Other Zelda games have had similar reasons behind the green tunic and hat. That was just TMC's version.
> 
> As for Ganondorf, there have to be at least two different incarnations, because the Ganondorf from FSA is completely different from the OoT Ganondorf.
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant MC. Half asleep when I posted that.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 13, 2009)

Durn durn TYE! o:

Never thought you'd show again!

Purrty cool timeline.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

My new timeline:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jarv156 (Nov 13, 2009)

It's looking better now, but I think ALTTP should go on the adult line, before WW, since Ganon was sealed away in the sacred realm by the sages. The sages all have daughters who are the maidens you save in that game, one of them being a new Zelda. Also the sages were never awoken in the child line, so they would never exist there.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tye, you forgot one crucial element about Minish Cap though.
Gustav, the hatless hero before and the wielder of the Picori Sword who defeated the darkness, I think the legend of Gustav is the earliest legend in Hyrule history, and about the references to OOX, you have to consider what those are those, Din, Nayru, and Farore, in human form, whether these are the same goddesses that created Hyrule or not, they are powerful Oracles, and Nayru can time travel.
And anyways, about the ST geography, we actually do know a little bit, there is a water area, a forest area, a fire area, and a snow area, all with the Spirit Tower in the middle.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> It's looking better now, but I think ALTTP should go on the adult line, before WW, since Ganon was sealed away in the sacred realm by the sages. The sages all have daughters who are the maidens you save in that game, one of them being a new Zelda. Also the sages were never awoken in the child line, so they would never exist there.


You can't put anything between OoT and TWW, because it's been confirmed that TWW directly follows the adult ending of OoT, with no games in between. And FSA works for ALttP's backstory.




			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye, you forgot one crucial element about Minish Cap though.
> Gustav, the hatless hero before and the wielder of the Picori Sword who defeated the darkness, I think the legend of Gustav is the earliest legend in Hyrule history, and about the references to OOX, you have to consider what those are those, Din, Nayru, and Farore, in human form, whether these are the same goddesses that created Hyrule or not, they are powerful Oracles, and Nayru can time travel.
> And anyways, about the ST geography, we actually do know a little bit, there is a water area, a forest area, a fire area, and a snow area, all with the Spirit Tower in the middle.


It can be one of the earliest legends, but that doesn't mean the game _has_ to be the first.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 13, 2009)

tl;dr

I like the timeline, except I think MC should go first.

That is all.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is that the thing from Angry Video Game nerd?


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Is that the thing from Angry Video Game nerd?


What thing?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 13, 2009)

Seriously though Tye, a thread like this would be more suited to Zeldadungeon or some other Zelda site, since really me and you are the only ones here who really care about this timeline junk.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Nov 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Seriously though Tye, a thread like this would be more suited to Zeldadungeon or some other Zelda site, since really me and you are the only ones here who really care about this timeline junk.


*Me to!*


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Seriously though Tye, a thread like this would be more suited to Zeldadungeon or some other Zelda site, since really me and you are the only ones here who really care about this timeline junk.


I posted it first a ZU. I just started going there. I wanted to start a thread here so people would notice me incase they missed the "Hey Everybody" thread (like you), so I just brought my timeline thread here. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like ZU, too big, I go to ZD.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to ZU because it's more popular (and I love the forum skin, lol). =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, I prefer smaller forums rather than bigger ones.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 13, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why are you at the biggest Animal Crossing forum? (ACC doesn't count because it sucks. XD)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBT isn't big.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the biggest and most active Nintendo-related ZetaBoards forum. It's definitely not small. But it doesn't matter. =P What really drove me away from ZD is the hideous fan art of Link and Zelda on their homepage. >_>


----------



## John102 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh my, Tyeforce is back.
So didja get married and all?

And I think that at the end of Zelda, Ninty will put out a timeline to shwo everything, and it will screw with everyone's heads, being nothing close to anything anyone made.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Oh my, Tyeforce is back.
> So didja get married and all?
> 
> And I think that at the end of Zelda, Ninty will put out a timeline to shwo everything, and it will screw with everyone's heads, being nothing close to anything anyone made.


Miyamoto will give the timeline out when he's on his death bed.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not married yet, but we are living together.

And I don't think Zelda will ever end. The same with Mario, Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to make the video _soon_, and I mean it this time. <small>Hopefully...</small> Anyway, I need input! What do _you_ want to see in it? What questions do you want answered? Etc.


Also, I updated the image slightly.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3051/timeline.png</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 30, 2009)

Making a timeline out of Zelda is like making a fire underwater.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> Making a timeline out of Zelda is like making a fire underwater.


wat


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

I still maintain there isn't a timeline and Nintendo is screwing with you all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I still maintain there isn't a timeline and Nintendo is screwing with you all.


Too bad it's been confirmed numerous times. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they say, they just make it up as they go along man.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't completely make it up as they go. They change it as new games are developed. The official timeline has changed drastically through the years, but that's because new games keep coming out so the timeline has to be reworked. I think the confirmed timeline that we have now, though, isn't going to change. That being:

....../--TWW/PH--ST
OoT
......\MM--TP

Now, that right there is set in stone. The placement of the 2D games, however...well, nothing has been confirmed, except for direct sequels. I believe that my timeline is the most logical approach, however.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of the point I was making, they have to change the time line when the new games come out because they change everything so I think there will never be a set time line till the series is over.

Also, what's with that time line you posted, are you saying there are two separate time lines after OoT?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> That's kind of the point I was making, they have to change the time line when the new games come out because they change everything so I think there will never be a set time line till the series is over.


That's what they _used_ to do, back when there weren't as many games and a new game could drastically change the timeline. But now, games like OoT, TWW, and TP have set the timeline in stone. Well, part of it, anyway.




			
				Crashman said:
			
		

> Also, what's with that time line you posted, are you saying there are two separate time lines after OoT?


...

You're telling me you've never heard of the split timeline?!


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but I never thought story was Zelda series strength so I never really cared about the timeline. But that's not a time line, a time line is supposed to to be a linear string of events hence the name timeLINE, can you say you've seen anything else with a time line structured like that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obvious have no clue... Have you even played Ocarina of Time?! In the end, Zelda sends Link back in time to relive his childhood. This causes the timeline to split in two; a timeline with Ganon sealed and no Link, and a timeline with a young Link that warns the king of Ganondorf's evil plans. The split timeline has been confirmed numerous times by Miyamoto and Aonuma.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

I honestly wish you would've let this thread die, as me and you are the only one who care about the timeline, and if we got into a debate, it'd just be a public debate between two people fit for PM.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I honestly wish you would've let this thread die, as me and you are the only one who care about the timeline, and if we got into a debate, it'd just be a public debate between two people fit for PM.


But this way I can possibly get more people interested in becoming Zelda theorists. ;D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not likely, how many people here would you expect to love the series so much that they'd analyze ever little detail in every game and read every developer interview like us?


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

THIS ZELDA TIMELINE SEEMS SO INTERESTING! TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT PLEASE MR. TYE!

I'M GONNA PLAY EVERY ZELDA GAME NOW SO THAT I CAN LOOK IN DEPTH AT IT TO CREATE A TIMELINE MUCH LIKE YOURS!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				John102 said:
			
		

> THIS ZELDA TIMELINE SEEMS SO INTERESTING! TELL ME ALL ABOUT IT PLEASE MR. TYE!
> 
> I'M GONNA PLAY EVERY ZELDA GAME NOW SO THAT I CAN LOOK IN DEPTH AT IT TO CREATE A TIMELINE MUCH LIKE YOURS!


See, it worked! =D =P


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Poll added. =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Okay, who voted 6 games? >_>


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Okay, who voted 6 games? >_>


You realize now, everyone is gonna vote that.


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've decided that I believe in the literal legend theory.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I've decided that I believe in the literal legend theory.


That's as bad as being a linearist. >_> The timeline is _confirmed_. It _exists_. You can't argue with it. Well, you can, but you'd lose.


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Ganondorf is like in every gamee, don;t you think he'd be dead by links awakening?


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I've decided that I believe in the literal legend theory.


I kinda like that theory, it would explain why half the games are almost exactly the same, lol.


----------



## John102 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John-1
Tye-0

I think it makes the most sense. Of course, I haven't played through all the games, so I can't prove Tye wrong because I'm pretty sure he has...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not believing in the timeline is one of the many rules that will get you Gannon Banned. The literal legend is flawed in so many ways.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganon banned? O lawd.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

http://gannon-banned.com
I think that's the URL
Number 14.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting idea tye Although I can't say I agree 100% it isaacs fun to try and figure out and id say i agree about 70% with ya.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Boy, you guys get jumpy if they make a new plot...

The timeline for Zelda seems hard to figure out, but I think MC should be first.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

tl;dr


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Boy, you guys get jumpy if they make a new plot...
> 
> The timeline for Zelda seems hard to figure out, but I think MC should be first.


Explain why you think TMC comes first, and I'll tell you why it can't.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't explain, please tell why.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to Alecks, not you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gives tampon*


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>

There's too much to explain why TMC shouldn't come first. Unless you want another wall of text from me, that is. If he can tell me the reasons why he thinks TMC comes first, then I only have to address those particular reasons, not _all_ of them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one thing, you use the Picori Blade to defeat whatshisface [forgot]. The Master Sword was crafted as the bane of evil, so wouldn't you have the MS first?

[not tl;dr post]


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

In the japanese version of MC it calls it Link's first adventure.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Dec 30, 2009)

this is bad and you all should feel bad


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> this is bad and you all should feel bad


<3 u bby


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> this is bad and you all should feel bad


 :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

lol@social skills ad


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

I've got "Free background checks"


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I've got "Free background checks"


"Improve your brain" now


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Find a life partner"

Oh the irony kills me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because the Master Sword was created to protect the Triforce, as shown in ALttP. The Triforce isn't even mentioned in TMC's plot (although we know it exists, because it's clearly on Zelda's dress), so there is no need for the Master Sword. The Picori Blade/White Sword/Four Sword is used in the Four Sword series because the Triforce isn't part of the plot. Besides, if Link already has a sword that will defeat his enemy, why go to the trouble of getting another? Anyway, the absence of the Master Sword in no way proves that TMC should come before OoT. The Master Sword isn't in LoZ, AoL, LA, MM, FS, FSA, PH, and ST, but that certainly doesn't make them go before OoT. Link can use other swords. Unless it's absolutely essential to the plot, the Master Sword isn't needed, so it doesn't need to appear at all.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thing about MC, it can go just about anywhere, the absence of ganon lets it fit anywhere before FS.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Thing about MC, it can go just about anywhere, the absence of ganon lets it fit anywhere before FS.


FS?

aaand the Picori and Minish Cap are 1 time things, so I sense a sequel.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FS is Four Sword Adventures


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four Swords, the sequal to MC.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. That's FSA, which is a totally different game than FS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops scratch sequel remark

Never finished it, too much GTA as a kid distracted me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, FS is Four Swords. Four Swords Adventures is FSA.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Thing about MC, it can go just about anywhere, the absence of ganon lets it fit anywhere before FS.


Exactly. But we know it has to come before FS/FSA, and it's generally accepted that FSA comes directly before ALttP, and ALttP makes the most sense on end of the Child Timeline with LA, so I use process of elimination to place it. Then there are the references to the Oracle games, which is why I place OoS/OoA before it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cameos =/= Evidence, if you took cameo's seriously, then you'd have to put the entire CT on the AT (except for MM and TP)


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why is that?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minish Cap has new Hylian from WW, and references the triumph forks.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWW Hylian exists in a few places in TP, too, you know. The Triumph Forks reference is hard to ignore, but Spirit Tracks shatters any hope of an AT placement for TMC. You're right that cameos shouldn't be used as evidence, but when it's the only thing you have to go by... Also, who's to decide what's a cameo and what's a real reference to another game? But even if you ignore the Oracle references, my timeline still makes sense.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well anyways, I know the references you speak of (the oracles thmselves) but I believe them to be the goddesses reincarnated.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, how do the 6 stages affect the plot?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF ZELDA IS A STORY BOOK WITH LOTS OF KNOCK-OFFS.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> THE LEGEND OF ZELDA IS A STORY BOOK WITH LOTS OF KNOCK-OFFS.


HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sword from LoZ/AoL.
As for the sages.
AT has saria and the gang
CT has the old guys


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT/CT?

<big>?</big>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adult Timeline- WW, PH, ST
Child Timeline- MM, TP, etc.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 30, 2009)

AleZ said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the sages? And which ones?


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

I'VE CHANGED MY TIMELINE.

<big><big>


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 31, 2009)

Question-
Why the hell does it matter what order the games go in?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'VE CHANGED MY TIMELINE.
> 
> <big><big>


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'VE CHANGED MY TIMELINE.
> 
> <big><big>


----------



## Pear (Dec 31, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Question-
> Why the hell does it matter what order the games go in?


This. :C Aren't they just supposed to be enjoyed, not be meticulously picked apart?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pear said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are enjoyed, but if we didn't timeline theorize, there'd be alot less Zelda to talk about.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

Jak said:
			
		

> Question-
> Why the hell does it matter what order the games go in?


To most people, it doesn't. But Zelda fanboys like myself _need_ to know _everything_ there is to know about Zelda. Knowing the Zelda timeline is no exception. The only problem is...it's not known. So we take it into our own hands! It may sound stupid and pointless, but to a lot of people, it's very important and it's actually really fun to theorize.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 31, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 31, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 1, 2010)

Can u make the picture smaller?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 1, 2010)

YAY for me being right about TMC


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Can u make the picture smaller?


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Official Nintendo Magazine's own timeline is very close to mine! If only TLoZ/TAoL and OoS/OoA were moved around a bit...


----------

